#  :: القاعات العامة :: > لقاءات في حب الله >  القرآن الكريم بصوت المنشاوي, تجويد

## akakhayat

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يسرني أن تكون هذه أول كلماتي معكم:
القرآن الكريم بصوت المنشاوي, تجويد
حجم 425ميجابايت ويصلح للموبايل
السـلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أقدم لكم إخوتي هدية قيمة :المصحف الشريف كاملا مجود بصوت الشيخ محمد صديق المنشاوي بحجم صغير يصلح لأن نعطر به الهاتف الجوال بدون الحاجة لأي برامج أخرى.
هذه النسخة حملتها من موقع http://www.moslim.nu/Al-Quran بحجم 5 جيجابايت
ثم قمت بضغطها من 192 kbps إلى 16 kbps  مع الحفاظ على قوة وحلاوة الصوت.
وهي تتميز بأنها مقسمة أرباع ,كل جزء من القرآن يتكون من 8 أرباع وذلك من بداية
المصحف وحتى آخر سورة النور. أما باقي السور بدءا من الفرقان فغير مقسمة .
بعد التحميل وفك الضغط تستطيع أن تعمل playlist  بواسطة الريال بلاير وستجد أن المصحف مكون من 243 ملف مرتبة من الفاتحة حتى الناس ,ولمراجعة جزء معين انظر تحت Album  ستجد أن كل جزء متميز عن الآخر بCD 01,CD 02 --- وهكذا حتى 
CD 30 .



أما على الهاتف فبعد نسخ الملفات إلى بطاقة الذاكرة (يستحسن أن تضع جميع الملفات داخل مجلد واحد) اذهب الى مشغل الموسيقى ثم إلى مكتبة الموسيقى واعمل تحديث لها.ثم اذهب إلى
Artist  واختار المنشاوي (Minshaawee) ستجد جميع الملفات مرتبة تنازليا من سورة الفاتحة 00101 وحتى سورة الناس 11400  .
لمراجعة جزء معين من القرآن اذهب الى Album  واختار الجزء الذي تريده ,الجزء الخامس مثلا CD 05  الجزء العاشر CD 10 وهكذا.
تم رفع المصحف على 30 رابط مستقل لتسهيل التحميل والتجربة وأسأل الله تعالى القبول.
الروابط :

http://www.4shared.com/file/61944745..._Alfateha.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/61947223...-Albaqara.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/61949443...3-Alemran.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/61943178...4-Alnesaa.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/61958364...5-Almaeda.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/61961825...6-Alanaam.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/62000681...7-Alaaraf.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/62002323...8-Alanfal.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/62004529...9-Altawba.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/62005502...10-Younos.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/62006646...84/11-Hud.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/62007855...12-Yousof.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/62032036...13-Arraad.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/62003385...4-Ibrahim.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/62002944...15-Alhejr.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/62032984...16-Alnahl.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/62033512...7-Alesraa.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/62033871...18-Alkahf.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/62034087...19-Mariem.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/62034623...6/20-Taha.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/62045135...Alanbeyaa.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/62046015...22-Alhajj.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/62047920...lmoamenon.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/62050123...24-Alnoor.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/62038324...-Alfurqan.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/62041531...6-AlAhzab.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/62044524...7-Ashorah.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/62051566...mojadelah.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/62052869...29-Almulk.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/62054132...0-Alnabaa.html

----------


## mohamed95

مجهود رائع جزاكم الله خير عن هذا العمل الرائع :f: 
خالص تحياتي

----------


## hk_hk1985

الحمد لله على نعمة الأسلام وكفى بها نعمه

----------

